# Imaginando DRC - Make Three Sounds from Kate Bush's Running Up That Hill



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

It seemed likely that at least someone else would care about this! Kate Bush was and is a major influence on me. I know very little about pop music (as opposed to rock, blues, folk and the sorts of things that can crop up in pop, and in Bush's work); but I have been an admirer of Kate Bush's since I heard her cover of Elton John's Rocket Man.


----------

